# Compatibility, Kato track and Something else?



## Hesh (Dec 11, 2017)

As I plan my layout I'm using Kato track and have always really liked it. But since I'm having long, straight runs or gentle curves I'm wondering if there is any flex track that is compatible with Kato track so that I might have fewer places where the voltage drops?

It's going to be a DC layout, I know, I know I'm a dinosaur but as a life long computer guy I enjoy the challenge of not having micro processors to manage things for me.

Thanks!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It's really not hard to join flex track to sectional track pieces. If it has attached roadbed, simply cut off any protruding parts that will interfere with the attachment. You should be able to slip rail joiners on to the end of your Kato piece. You will probably have to shim the flex track, or use some additional cork or foam roadbed pieces, to make the height right.

OTOH, if you're open to using flex track, why not use it exclusively (except turnouts and crossings, obviously). Unless you already have a stock of the Kato, that is.


----------



## Hesh (Dec 11, 2017)

Thank You CT!


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

This topic comes up every once in a while. As CT Valley suggested, it’s a fairly easy job. 
Another option in N scale: Kato makes a conversion piece to transition from Unitrack to regular sectional track. Dont see why it wouldn’t work for flex as well. Kato part # is 20-045.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks prrfan, that is useful information. I just ordered a couple from my local hobby shop. 

My lay out is all Kato, but looking at expanding and would like to try some of the flex track for what I am doing. Also think I could use it in my S turns that occasionally cause me a problem.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Check out Mike fifers video on YouTube and if they are not big adjustment he shows how to make Kato track flexible.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Mine is a design error. Had no idea about track or rules of what can be done and what can't. I wanted to do the high line of the Durango Silverton train. I got carried away and put too man S turns in it with no straights. I think with Flex Track I could shave some corners and might not be as radical. Won't be doing it for awhile.


----------



## Sparkysparks (Aug 13, 2018)

Of note: Kato makes an track adapter that will fit Atlas, Peco, Bachmann track. Arnold track will need cutting as the ends are staggered, or use their adapter to even up the rail ends. Kato pn#20-045 for n scale. There is no Kato part number for HO.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

took a couple pics for ya . i had some flex and some kato.
i just use the kato connectors and it hooked right up no problem at all.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks for the pictures. I am most likely a year away from tearing my first part of the layout apart. But I am adding an extension to the back wall and may try to master the deal there.


----------

